# do ka24 and sr20det parts interchange?



## nismopwr21 (Jan 12, 2004)

I've got a 91 240sx, and am planning on swapping the engine to an SR20DET. If i got a SR20DET exaust would it fit while i had the KA24, then change it later.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

SR20DET exhaust? lol.... i would think u would get an exhaust for ur KA and yea they would fit.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Save the money for the swap and worry about the exhaust later.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

^ i agree.. but from the cat back is the same, so get a new hi-dloe cat and cat-back and your set(unless yiou need a new DP cuz yours didnt come with one, is so, get a GReddy DP)


----------

